# Heath, OH - #1262 HANDSOME B&T M



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.lcounty.com follow links to animal control then Searcg to see #1262, large male B&T, (Licking Co AS)








[/img]


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow- he is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Handsome boy


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is anyone close to this shelter? Does anyone know anything about the it or this pup? It is about 3 hours from me in Ohio so I wasn't sure if anyone else was closer for temp testing or info?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I called, still there-


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Still available.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If there is someone local that can pull and transport to Wooster, OH I can most likely commit.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone. Any news??


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Heath, OH - #1262 HANDSOME B&T M*

The listings for BOTH (1242 and 1262) Shepherds are gone. I really hope they were adopted.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Fingers crossed that he got adopted to a good home.


----------

